# Smoke from Nut shells?



## bigsteve (Jun 19, 2009)

In a different thread, someone mentioned they threw Pecan shells in their fire.  Said the smoke was a very pleasant taste.  

Wondering, does anyone throw shells in their fire?  Almond, Walnut, etc????  If so, how did you like it?


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've smoked some cheese with pistachio shells (not the red ones), chesse came out great. I tried peanut shells, but I didn't care for that taste.


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used pecan and hickory nut shells for smoking and they work great!  If you have hickory nuts use the whole nut no point in trying to crack them and use the meat.


----------



## the iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried acorns? I can get a mess of those where my Mom lives in northern Az. 

Of course that might tick off the squirrels if I take 'em.


----------



## smokecage (Apr 11, 2014)

Well you are very close to the truth here Steve.

Visit http://www.smokecage.com  and you'll find what you were looking for.

We've commercialized the best live smoke flavor generators which utilize the great smoke flavor nut shells offer.  Too, we've also commercialized eight fantastic options of flavor-infused white oak sourced from European beverage cooperage (casks/barrels).

TexaShelz[emoji]8482[/emoji]

Flavor-Fuel[emoji]8482[/emoji]

SmokeCage[emoji]174[/emoji]

It's the flavor of the flame~













MedCageWshellsAndBoxShellsWeb.jpg



__ smokecage
__ Apr 11, 2014


----------

